# Green Community



## homelover (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi moving from the uk with two children, would really appreciate it if anybody could give me some help on Green Community. What is Greenfields school like and reviews, positive or negative would be great. What is the best side to live, west seems to have more for rent, but wd my 10 year old be safe to get to the shopping mall and how would it take? many thanks in advance


----------



## homelover (Nov 25, 2010)

homelover said:


> Hi moving from the uk with two children, would really appreciate it if anybody could give me some help on Green Community. What is Greenfields school like and reviews, positive or negative would be great. What is the best side to live, west seems to have more for rent, but wd my 10 year old be safe to get to the shopping mall and how would it take? many thanks in advance


Sorry meant to add does anybody know of best place to contact for renting in GC and also if anybody has a house etc for rent please feel free to contact me. Employer is paying rent in advance.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Homelover,

You may want to do a search, there was a recent thread about the Green community, and more threads before that. Search, I'm sure you'll find the information you're looking for!

good luck


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

homelover said:


> ...What is the best side to live, west seems to have more for rent, but wd my 10 year old be safe to get to the shopping mall and how would it take?


GC East is older and more green, but GC West is larger and more space, in my opinion.

There are also more pools in GC West and more space in the yard to add pool, my landlord put a pool in mine.

Tons more villas for rent in GC West as well so more options for you, as well as be able to select the one with best value (i.e. negotiate for more amenities if you don't care about lowering the rent).

Getting to the GC Mall, your kid won't have to cross the road if coming from GC East and one road infront of the gate if from GC West. Both walking distance, I see a lot of kids ride their bikes to the Mall / McD there...

Also, depending how deep inside the GC you are, the distance to the gate might be farther than from the gate to the Mall.

Best of luck with your search, I think you will like GC, we love the convenience of having everything so close and lots of space to live in...


----------



## homelover (Nov 25, 2010)

ccr said:


> GC East is older and more green, but GC West is larger and more space, in my opinion.
> 
> There are also more pools in GC West and more space in the yard to add pool, my landlord put a pool in mine.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for taking the time to reply, one quick question, do you know/have opinions on the school and can they walk it from GC west.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

homelover said:


> do you know/have opinions on the school and can they walk it from GC west.


Sorry, my son goes to ASD so I don't know the local GC school situation.

I noticed there is a kindergarden across from the main gate of GC West, which is walking distance (for an adult to take the children to school).

Personal opinion... I wouldn't let my kid walking to school anywhere in Dubai if they have to walk along the traffic, or worse, crossing it. People are driving very fast in Dubai, and many of them just learned to drive for the first time since they never drove in their own countries (i.e. from India, Pakistan, Philippines, etc). I am not saying they are all unsafe drivers, but I have seen too many insane manuevers in Dubai.


----------

